# Welches Holz für Steg ?



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte in unseren Teich eine kleinen Steg stellen.
Soweit ist eigentlich alles geplant. Von der Sorte her ist mir das Holz egal, ich weiß zwar, dass es sich von der Haltbarkeit unterscheidet, aber ich habe vor es mehrfach zu imprägnieren.

Bei diesem Stichwort möchte ich auch gleich zum Thema kommen.
Nehme ich lieber die Kessledruckimprägnierten Hölzer (teuerer) oder kaufe ich einfach irgendwelchje im Baumarkt, und bestreiche die 3 mal mit einer Holzglasur. Also diese Glasur ist speziell für Holz im Wasser/Teich zusammengemischt. Es löst sich nichts, und ist eben perfekt an Wasser angepasst. 

Ist normales nachimprägniertes Holz oder das fertige mehr zu empfehlen ?

Grüße

SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo SchnuWuXi,

für Stege sind folgende Holzarten (in dieser Reihenfolge) besonders geeignet:

1. Lärche
2. Bankirai (habe ich verwendet/hier bekommen)
3. Bongossi

Bei Lärche bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie ebenfalls unbehandelt verbaut wird (glaube aber schon).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Stefan war schneller :-(

Verwenden würde ich Bankirai. Ist ein sehr hartes Holz welches nicht behandelt werden muss.

Sowohl das Kessledruckimprägnierte Holz als auch das selber gestrichene Holz wird dir keine Freude bereiten. Nach ca. 5 Jahren ist der Verfall des Holzes deutlich zu erkennen. Bei einem kleinen Steg ist Bankirai oder auch Bongossi nur unwesentlich Teurer als die von Dir erwähnten Hölzer.

Lärche wir auch noch sehr viel verwendet, wobei ich nicht verstehe wieso. Auch das gibt meines Erachtens schneller nach als Bankirai oder Bongossi


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo SchnuWuXi

Ich habe mir einen Steg und Filterkammerdeckel aus Lärchenholz (unbehandelt) gebaut. Allerdings ist kein Holz im Wasser, den Steg habe ich vor dem Teichrand mit einer Stütze abgefangen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Lars,

ich wusste nur, dass Lärche ausgezeichnet für Stege und Planken geeignet ist. Jetzt weiss ich auch, wieso   :



			
				reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Lärche kann auch unbehandelt eingesetzt werden, da sie durch einen sehr hohen Harzanteil sehr stabil gegen Witterungseinflüsse ist.



Lärche ist für Teichbauvorhaben wirklich ein bevorzugtes Holz - habe es hier nur nicht bekommen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Ja aba das ist wieder so einen gretschen frage. ich persönlich finde es für den Stegbau nicht so geeignet. Vor allem weil zum Reißen neigt als auch sicht stark wirft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*Warnung vor chem. Holzschutz*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo SchnuWuXi,
> 
> für Stege sind folgende Holzarten (in dieser Reihenfolge) besonders geeignet:
> 
> ...



hallo
Die Reihenfolge würde ich so nicht stehen lassen  
aber grundsätzlich hat Stefan recht.
Ich würde noch Eiche und Robinie dazu zählen.
Es kommt natürlich auf das Budget an und welche Ansicht 
Du erzielen willst.
Bankirai ist sicher das Edelste.
*kesseldruckimprägniert* heist ja erstmal nur das Verfahren wie das 
Pilz und Insekten vergiftende Mittel ins Holz kommt.
Was dann verwendet wird (an Gift und Holz)
 hat wiederum was mit dem Budget des Herstellers zu tun.....    
Ich würde an meinen Teich nur Stoffe lassen die ich mir auch
auf die Haut streichen oder zu mir nehmen KÖNNTE.
ganz wichtig ist der konstruktiver Holzschutz.

Schönen Feierabend
karsten.

hier ein noch paar links




[/u][/i]


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*Meinung*

"....auch jede Menge Gerbstoffe und Huminsäure an das Teichwasser ab."

toll ,darum habe ich soviel Eiche bei mir am Teich.
Die Gerstenstrohfreunde machen im Prinzip nichts anderes ......
Die stark färbenden Auswaschungen von Bankirai sind auf ihre Toxizität
in unseren Biotopen sicher auch noch nicht untersucht.
Das mein Teich so gut funktioniert führe ich u.a. auch auf die viele Eiche zurück.
Ich habe im Pflanzenfilter seit Jahren eine "Bunenreihe" aus Eiche als Strömungshindernis stehen.


ansonsten Deiner Meinung
betr. konstr. Holzschutz und Haltbarkeit

ich kann z.B. auch mit Gelassenheit zuschauen wie ein Bauteil in Ehren altert         
und vergeht.

schönen abend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

*haltbat ist nur das Kernholz*

Hallo,
wichtig ist zu erwähnen, daß die gemachten Aussagen bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Holzarten in der Regel nur für das Kernholz zutreffen. Splintholz ist deutlich weniger haltbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Andrej,

willkommen im Club ! Was ich von Dir bisher gelesen habe - Kompliment ! Du bist wirklich eine Bereicherung. Ich hoffe, auch Du fühlst Dich hier wohl !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

